# SOLVED: Nokia N80 - I/O error, dev sda

## rcast

Hi,

I just got myself a Nokia N80 which has the possibility of acting as a Mass Storage Device.

I have tried with a couple of boot cd's 2.4.x all work, and knoppix works (but using ub drivers)

I also tried using 2.6.17-rc5 but this didn't work either.

My current kernel is 2.6.15-suspend2

Any help and suggestions would be apprciated.

René

Here is the error log from dmesg:

```

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

SCSI subsystem initialized

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

SCSI device sda: 3967240 512-byte hdwr sectors (2031 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 3967240 512-byte hdwr sectors (2031 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967232

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 72

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

```

Last edited by rcast on Mon Jun 12, 2006 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rcast

Problem solved.

Seems the phone doesn't behave correctly.

Got a patch on the linux-usb mailing list.

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-usb-users&m=115012321603060&w=2

----------

## Logge

Greate!!

Got my N80 this monday and i'm so in love with that piece of harware.

Got any syncing working??

//Logge

----------

## rcast

Nope,

Synced with Outlook express until i can get it working under linux.

Managed to almost sync evolution with a synvml server using: [url]sourceforge.net/projects/sync4jevolution[/url]

But since this hasn't worked well yet i have not tried to sync it with my phone.

Multisync/Opensync, hmmm, keeps crashing on me, so haven't got very far here yet.

René

----------

## Logge

I've been working alot the last days to get the syncml-plugin for multisync to work correctly. Currently it won't be loaded at all... But it compiles without errors...

So if I get the syncml-plugin to work I think I could manage to sync the N80 with kdepim... Man I'm looking so forward to get syncing working because I really need it to... 

//Logge

----------

## Logge

Hehe... Wierd...

I just checked with msynctool which plugins that were loaded and guess what... I got the syncml-plugins loaded... =) They didn't show up last night...

About to set up the syncing groups... I'll tell you what and how to do the sync if I get it to work...

//Logge

----------

## xpd259

hiya im also having the same issue with nokia n80

im running gentoo-sources-2.6.22-gentoo-r2 and from looking at the patch it is already done

but i still get the errors

any other ideas what to try?

i really don't want to have to install windows to use the usb drive feature on my phone

```

#dmesg 

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] 3920640 512-byte hardware sectors (2007 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] 3920640 512-byte hardware sectors (2007 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdg:

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 490079

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] Device not ready: <6>: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

: Add. Sense: No additional sense information

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 3920632

```

----------

